# First attempt at lamb, but not my last....



## davidlsi (Feb 20, 2011)

I used a sirloin end of a leg of lamb for this, I purchased it boned an trussed.

I rubbed the meat with a paste of garlic, brown sugar, sea salt, black pepper, a strong Dijon mustard and olive oil.

It is more of a an indirect roast then a smoke, but I did toss a few rosemary sprigs on the coals hoping to impart some flavor.








It roasted for about an hour and a half until the internal temp got to 165, as my wife and daughter do not like to much pink.







I made a Cabernet sauce to finish the dish, and I must say it was a great choice. Served with a salad of mixed greens and a stuffed baby portabella mushrooms. The stuffing was spinach, toasted garlic, ramano cheese and bread crumbs.





























Lamb has not been served at my house before and this was a first for everyone but myself. Even my picky daughter enjoyed it and I got a thumbs up from Dawn (my wife)

I enjoyed the left overs this afternoon, zapped in the microwave and cut to pieces to fir on some saltines.  This will be part of the rotation from now on.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice looking plate!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2011)

Now I really like that plate of food. I have some in the freezer but maybe not for long now.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 21, 2011)

We smoked a leg of lamb last Easter, and man was it fantastic!  Nice job!!


----------



## meateater (Feb 21, 2011)

I love a good hunk of goat, to bad it got expensive the last few years. I use to pick up a six pack of ribs for 2-3 dollars now they want 20.00 a pound, go figure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2011)

Same here I love lamb, but it's so pricey now, guess I'll just stick to pork.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks real good from here!

Bear


----------



## smokey mo (Mar 3, 2011)

I smoked my first lamb this last fall and have to say it will happen again... Your lamb looked great.  I like the spices blend and strong dijon idea. How did the Rosemary work for you?  I might try that on the next lamb smoke I do.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 3, 2011)

Great looking Lamb...


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great!

  Craig


----------



## davidlsi (Mar 3, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> I smoked my first lamb this last fall and have to say it will happen again... Your lamb looked great.  I like the spices blend and strong dijon idea. How did the Rosemary work for you?  I might try that on the next lamb smoke I do.




I can not say that it added anything to the taste, I believe would be better to make it part of the rub.


----------

